# [OT]instalacion minimalista

## ensarman

holas

estoy instalando una Pentium1  consegui instalar Debian Etch a partir de Diskettes pero no tiene ningun entorno gráfico por lo cual estoy con la necesidad de instalar un servidor x que sea liviano.

en los repositorios del old-stable de debian estan los paquetes del Xorg y del Xfree, segun recuerdo Xfree era livianisimo pero no veo drivers para ese Xserver, encuentro esto:

 *Quote:*   

> #aptitude search xserver
> 
> p   isdnvboxserver                  - ISDN answering machine, server            
> 
> v   xserver                         -                                           
> ...

 

bueno eso es lo que tengo por ahora.

el porblema es que en mi Gentoo el Xorg que tengo me ocupa minimo 30MB en memoria y con los 32MB que tengo en la mis y mas los 10 MB que esta usando actualmente creo que el servidorX hará explotar a mi pequeña pentium1, si biene s cierto que tengo una memoria dimm de 32MB que puedo adicionar, pero igual me parece que es mucho que me consuma 32MB de ram ya que no voy a poder ejecutar nada dentroLast edited by ensarman on Tue Feb 23, 2010 9:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pcmaster

Linux rinde mejor en un Pentium a 100 mhz con mucha RAM que en otro a 120 con poca RAM. Si le puedes poner 64 MB, mejor que 32, y si puedes ponle 128.

Yo le pondría exclusivamente modo texto, y lo usaría de pequeño servidor, accediendo a él desde otro PC.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Yo hice lo mismo hace unos años...

En un portatil con un pentium1 y 32 mb ram navegaba por internet "sin problemas"... bueno alguno que otro pero funcionaba todo de forma razonable...

sigue esta guía que a mi me ayudo mucho:

http://www.lugli.org.ar/mediawiki/index.php/Linux_Chico

Yo le instalé el debian 2.4 y luego me pasé a debian sarge 3.1 con el xfree86 y usando el driver vga con 16 colores y en pantalla pequeña... funcionaba bien el entorno gráfico

también le hice funcionar con una distro especializada en este tipo de pc... te pongo el link (de hecho fue con la primera distro con la que estuve trabajando en el Pc y fue la primera que me funcionó... luego me pasé a debian... porque yo entonces era de debian)

http://www.delilinux.de/

la que yo use estaba basada en slackware y funcionaba razonablemente bien... en la página web decían que usaban un 486 en aquellos tiempos... ahora la prueban con un PII

Suerte...

Si consigues que vaya razonable en Gentoo dime como lo has hecho y que le has puesto

PD: La verdad es que no se tu caso pero yo me pegué muchísimo con el portatil para hacer funcionar todo... incluso una vieja tarjeta de red pcmcia... eso si aprendí mucho (ya se me ha olvidado todo... y más) y fue una experiencia muy gratificante

----------

## the incredible hurd

Prueba con este liveCD.

http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.4/i386/iso-cd/debian-504-i386-xfce+lxde-CD-1.iso

LXDE es el entorno de escritorio más ligero y configurable a través de gui que puedas usar. Échale un vistazo.

¿Por qué etch y no lenny? Llevamos ya un año enamorados de Lenny (salió el 14 de febrero)   :Smile: 

Edito: Ya he re-leído, instalar mediante los disquetes, no problem, instala etch, y sigue esta guía How-to: Upgrade Etch to Lenny and file upgrade report.... Es importante actualizar dpkg, aptitude y apt, primero, porque han habido cambios importantes de una versión a otra. Después instala LXDE y a disfrutar.

¿Qué tarjeta gráfica tiene? Espero que no tengas que usarlo en modo VESA.

----------

## tahawk

Puedes probar esta distro:

http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/

Dice que puede llegar a funcionar con 16 MB de RAM. Además está basada en Debian.

Un saludo!!

----------

## ensarman

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Prueba con este liveCD.
> 
> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.4/i386/iso-cd/debian-504-i386-xfce+lxde-CD-1.iso
> 
> LXDE es el entorno de escritorio más ligero y configurable a través de gui que puedas usar. Échale un vistazo.
> ...

 

sip, tiene una SIS bien vieja, le instalé etch porque fue lo primero que encontré en diskettes bueno ya actualicé pero me encontré con un problema algunos programas desaparecion de los repos de debian como el dillo  :Razz: 

uso LXDE como sistema de esritorio para mi PC, pero a esa Pentium1 le pernsaba colocar algo mas ligero como un fluxbox, le queria colocar un IceWM pero en debian tiene como dependencia a esd y para que !!!

bueno, una pregunta, que piensas si le cambio a debian testing? veo que tiene mucha mas paquetera 

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Linux rinde mejor en un Pentium a 100 mhz con mucha RAM que en otro a 120 con poca RAM. Si le puedes poner 64 MB, mejor que 32, y si puedes ponle 128.
> 
> Yo le pondría exclusivamente modo texto, y lo usaría de pequeño servidor, accediendo a él desde otro PC.

 

logré conseguir una memoria de 64  :Surprised:  ahora tengo 96  :Razz:  las características de la P1 son:

```

procesador: pentum1 mmx 200Mhz

Memoria: 96MB ram

no tengo CD-rom y la de mi PC es sata :( 

HD de 6gb
```

estuve pensando en la idea de colocarla como un pequeño server y la idea no está mala, pero que sería un Router o algo asi? por cierto vi este proyecto, esta interesante: 

http://www.microxwin.com/

 *tahawk wrote:*   

> Puedes probar esta distro:
> 
> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
> 
> Dice que puede llegar a funcionar con 16 MB de RAM. Además está basada en Debian.
> ...

 

si la tuve en mi cabeza por un tiempo, pero no apunta a los repos de debian, y si las apuntara cambiaría todo el DSL  :Razz:  bueno tambien vi que tenia instalacion mediante diskettes, bueno. en fin ya instale debian y se deomró su tiempito bajando todo para instalar, ya me da flojera cambiarle xD

 *will198 wrote:*   

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Yo hice lo mismo hace unos años...
> 
> En un portatil con un pentium1 y 32 mb ram navegaba por internet "sin problemas"... bueno alguno que otro pero funcionaba todo de forma razonable...
> ...

 

waa... ni pensar en usar gentoo ahi, hasta antes de instalare debian tenia freebsd y me llego al **** el tiempo de compilación!!! bueno de ahi es que quise usar una distro de linux en binario porque FreBSD era bien económica en RAM pero el tiempo de compilación era muy elevado, por cierto que navegador usabas, para instalarle ese? estoy probando con dillo pero es muy malo renderizando(tampoco esta en los repos de debian), aunque respeto mucho su velocidad, estuve probando con este navegador en mi PC:

http://tkhtml.tcl.tk/hv3.html

ocupa unos megas mas en memoria pero soporta levemente javascript ademas renderiza mucho mejor. ahora el tema es que no pueod instalarlo en ese debian :S no se como se instala el tclkit ahi :S

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> sip, tiene una SIS bien vieja, le instalé etch porque fue lo primero que encontré en diskettes bueno ya actualicé pero me encontré con un problema algunos programas desaparecion de los repos de debian como el dillo

 

¿Y para qué están los Debian Backports? Busca dillo, si lo necesitas, seguramente aparezca por ahí.

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> uso LXDE como sistema de esritorio para mi PC, pero a esa Pentium1 le pernsaba colocar algo mas ligero como un fluxbox, le queria colocar un IceWM pero en debian tiene como dependencia a esd y para que !!!

 

Prueba LXDE, si ya lo usas y lo conoces, pero usando el LiveCD, lo copias al disco duro, y montas la ISO como loop... Siempre y cuando no te complique en exceso las cosas, porque como no puedas copiarlo desde un disco duro externo USB, si esque tiene USB, hmmm...

LXDE es mucho más ligero que IceWM; fluxbox, siempre que estés dispuesto a pasarte el tiempo necesario para configurarlo y dejarlo a tu gusto, es el más ligero, pero el menos atractivo a simple vista; por si la desconoces, en Fluxbox Wiki te ayudan a configurarlo y a sacar lo mejor de fluxbox. A mí no me agrada, sin un file-manager medianamente atractivo me niego a usar nada.

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> bueno, una pregunta, que piensas si le cambio a debian testing? veo que tiene mucha mas paquetera

 

Los cambios de estable a testing siempre han causado problemas que no he sido capaz de solucionar en algún punto. El testing de Lenny dió problemas con el soporte de lenguajes y unicode... Por otra parte, Sid no es un niño tan malo, funciona muy bien, mejor que gentoo en ~arch.

En pocas palabras, si no puedes instalar directamente testing, no trates de pasar de Lenny a testing; en la rama estable seguro que tienes todo lo que necesitas. Si quieres jugar con ese equipo, ya puestos, instálale Sid.

Testing es para informar acerca de problemas en toda esa paquetera, nada más. Por lo que leo están a punto de congelar a squeeze, yo no lo haría, total, vas a estar actualizando en unos pocos meses.

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> por cierto vi este proyecto, esta interesante: 
> 
> http://www.microxwin.com/
> 
> 

 

¿Cuánto cuesta? Lo único que permiten descargar son demos. Hace años oí hablar de otro proyecto similar, pero era libre.

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> waa... ni pensar en usar gentoo ahi, hasta antes de instalare debian tenia freebsd y me llego al **** el tiempo de compilación!!! bueno de ahi es que quise usar una distro de linux en binario porque FreBSD era bien económica en RAM pero el tiempo de compilación era muy elevado, por cierto que navegador usabas, para instalarle ese? estoy probando con dillo pero es muy malo renderizando(tampoco esta en los repos de debian), aunque respeto mucho su velocidad, estuve probando con este navegador en mi PC:
> 
> http://tkhtml.tcl.tk/hv3.html
> 
> ocupa unos megas mas en memoria pero soporta levemente javascript ademas renderiza mucho mejor. ahora el tema es que no pueod instalarlo en ese debian :S no se como se instala el tclkit ahi :S

 

El tema de navegadores ligeros se ha tratado y mucho en este foro. Pon "navegador ligero" en la pestaña Buscar y pon el foro Spanish. Te sorprenderás.

En Lenny, tengo tcl8.4 ya instalado de por sí.

Además:

 *Quote:*   

> Gzip'd executable for linux x86 platforms. Everything is staticly linked in, so there are no dependencies. To use this, download the file, gunzip it, set the permissions to executable and run it.

 

Símplemente, chmod 755 y a correr, puedes ejecutarlo porque como dicen no tiene dependencias.

----------

## ensarman

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Y para qué están los Debian Backports? Busca dillo, si lo necesitas, seguramente aparezca por ahí.
> 
> 

 

segui tu consejo y coloque el repo de backports, lastimosamente no encontré a dillo por ahi, pero me va bien con el hv3 es el que uso por ahora

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prueba LXDE, si ya lo usas y lo conoces, pero usando el LiveCD, lo copias al disco duro, y montas la ISO como loop... Siempre y cuando no te complique en exceso las cosas, porque como no puedas copiarlo desde un disco duro externo USB, si esque tiene USB, hmmm...
> 
> LXDE es mucho más ligero que IceWM; fluxbox, siempre que estés dispuesto a pasarte el tiempo necesario para configurarlo y dejarlo a tu gusto, es el más ligero, pero el menos atractivo a simple vista; por si la desconoces, en Fluxbox Wiki te ayudan a configurarlo y a sacar lo mejor de fluxbox. A mí no me agrada, sin un file-manager medianamente atractivo me niego a usar nada.
> ...

 

weno ahi no te creo mucho  :Razz:  soy usuario de LXDE y IceWM en mi gentoo y el LXDE ocupa mas recursos que el IceWM por mucho. pero el fluxbox usa incluso menos memoria que el IceWM (por lo menos en debian es asi, porque en gentoo me pasó al revez  :Razz: ) asi que me quedo con el por ahora  :Razz: . por ciarto gracias por el link del wiki de fluxbox

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Los cambios de estable a testing siempre han causado problemas que no he sido capaz de solucionar en algún punto. El testing de Lenny dió problemas con el soporte de lenguajes y unicode... Por otra parte, Sid no es un niño tan malo, funciona muy bien, mejor que gentoo en ~arch.
> 
> En pocas palabras, si no puedes instalar directamente testing, no trates de pasar de Lenny a testing; en la rama estable seguro que tienes todo lo que necesitas. Si quieres jugar con ese equipo, ya puestos, instálale Sid.
> ...

 

lo estaré esperando

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El tema de navegadores ligeros se ha tratado y mucho en este foro. Pon "navegador ligero" en la pestaña Buscar y pon el foro Spanish. Te sorprenderás.
> 
> En Lenny, tengo tcl8.4 ya instalado de por sí.
> ...

 

okas sip esque me equivoque al bajar los archivos del hv3, ahora ya lo tegno funcionando, solo que es muy lento en comparacion al dillo, peor renderiza mejor.

Bueno les comento que decidi instalarle aplicaciones de servidor y seguir el consejo de pcmaster, y grata fue la sorpresa que los server que instalé ocupan poca memoria de inicio. usé el lighthttpd + MySQL +PHP pata hacer un LAMP en su conjunto ocupan poco menos de 10 MB en memoria creo  que le va bien y le estoy encontrando mejor uso que de escritorio. (EDITADO : no podia ser cierto tanta belleza :S cuando activé el php con el lighttpd e innodb en las mysql el conjunto subio a pesar 50MB :S)

pero de vez en cuando me gustaría usarla como pc y no como server, y por ahora me esta yendo bien. navega y recorre los archivos bien y para gestionar los archivos estoy con el simple MC y no me va mal con el, depsues uso un GNU/Screen para tener una consola multipestañas y una rxvt-unicode como consola gráfica

----------

## the incredible hurd

Pues yo otra de las cosas que le endosaría sería ser un servidor de impresión, en la empresa en la que trabajo tienen un equipo muy similar destinado sólo para esa labor y va de maravilla.

Supongo que estarás usando xserver-xorg-video-sis. Si el chip de tu tarjeta está soportado, tendrás toda la aceleración 2D que permita   :Wink: 

¿Soporta acpi o sólo apm? Equipos tan antiguos suelen hacer un consumo eléctrico más elevado. Usa sysvconfig para añadir sólo el apmd (no incluído por defecto) o el acpid.

Te sugiero que añadas [OT] al comienzo del título editando el primer mensaje. Debido a que estamos tratando cosas que no son interesantes para los usuarios de gentoo; o si lo prefieres seguimos hablando sólo con mensajes privados, dado que estamos hablando de debian y no de gentoo.

Saludos.

----------

## ensarman

umm mis impresoras son USB, tendria que comprarle un tarjeta de USB :S cosa que no me llama mucho la atención.

por lo de los drivers, si estoy usando el driver de sis 

weno por ahora no está a mi alcance fisicamente para ver su bios pero creo que si vi APM(Advancer Power Magnament) ahi, pero el case es solo AT aunque la placa madre soporta cases ATX. por lo del comsumo de electricidad, la verdad no se, pero quisiera saber mas del tema osea que funcionalidad tendria el apmd.

en mi gentoo uso el acpid mas para usar el boton de apagado  :Razz:  el ahorro de energia lo hago con el cpufrequtils.

----------

## gringo

sólo escribo para comentarte mi experiencia, ya que yo hice algo similar con un pentium a 75 Mhz y 64 megas de ram :

yo si usé gentoo en su momento aunque usé mi máquina de sobremesa para compilar el sistema que luego volqué al disco duro del pentium, algo que hago bastante a menudo, tengo como unos diez chroots en mi gentoo ahora mismo. 

Por las X, si habilitas las use minimal y kdrive del xorg-server obtienes binarios de varios servidores X que puedes copiar asi sin mas ( incluyendo dependencias) al otro sistema, aunque por supuesto son muy limitados en su funcionalidad y rendimiento. Habia tb. un use static que te permitía crear binarios que no dependían de librerías externas pero por lo que veo ya no está disponible en las versiones actuales del xorg-server.

La máquina en cuestión ya no la tengo, cascó la ram y no fui capaz de encontrar memorias EDO por ningún lao, pero hacía las funciones de proxy, cortafuegos, servidor de impresión, servidor BINHOST y distfiles y alguna cosa mas que no recuerdo. Servicios como un servidor rsync p.ej. son simplemente imposibles en una máquina de estas características pero bueno, hizo su función durante un par de años. 

Por si te sirve de algo, aunque desde luego con debian puedes hacer lo mismo.

saluetes

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> umm mis impresoras son USB, tendria que comprarle un tarjeta de USB :S cosa que no me llama mucho la atención.

 

Hay cables adapatadores [puerto serie - USB], y el kernel los soporta. Deja volar tu imaginación, aunque la velocidad del puerto serie (19,2kbits por segundo) deja mucho que desear, es más que suficiente para imprimir... Aunque habría que hacer pruebas. De todas formas, hay modelos de HP y de otras marcas, que además del USB, traían conexión al puerto paralelo.

Piensa que ese "mis impresoras", podría haberse cambiado por "mi impresora", aunque un equipo de oficina con varias impresoras hace maravillas, como nuestro servidor de impresión.

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> weno por ahora no está a mi alcance fisicamente para ver su bios pero creo que si vi APM(Advancer Power Magnament) ahi, pero el case es solo AT aunque la placa madre soporta cases ATX. por lo del comsumo de electricidad, la verdad no se, pero quisiera saber mas del tema osea que funcionalidad tendria el apmd.

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Power_Management

No es necesario buscar demasiado para conocer cosas acerca de apmd

Saludos. Espero que la resurrección de ese equipo te dure mucho más que la de gringo, no le hagas overclocking   :Razz: 

----------

## pcmaster

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Soporta acpi o sólo apm? Equipos tan antiguos suelen hacer un consumo eléctrico más elevado. Usa sysvconfig para añadir sólo el apmd (no incluído por defecto) o el acpid.

 

Si es un ordenador Pentium I lo más seguro es que tenga arquitectura AT. Así que no soportará ni ACPI ni APM, aunque según la placa sí puede ser que soporte APM (hubo placas con conectores tanto para fuente AT como para fuente ATX).

En cuanto al consumo, no creas que es tan alto. Un Pentium II consumía un máximo de 20-25 W, frente a los 65 W  de los pentium 4 (sobremesa) de menor consumo. Y los Pentium I consumían todavía menos (creo que un procesador Pentium I consumía entre 5 y 10 W, no más).  De hecho, la mayoría llevaban fuentes que no sobrepasaban los 200 W. Y con ella soportaban la gráfica, la unidad de CD (que gasta un mínimo de 20 W), tarjeta de sonido aparte, etc. Si le quitas todos los extras innecesarios en un servidor, el consumo será mínimo.

----------

## gringo

no tengo ni idea de cuánto consumía aquel pentium pero la placa desde luego era AT y si soportaba apm si mal no recuerdo.

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

creo que si soporta APM, como dije en algun post anterior:

 *Quote:*   

> weno por ahora no está a mi alcance fisicamente para ver su bios pero creo que si vi APM(Advancer Power Magnament) ahi, pero el case es solo AT aunque la placa madre soporta cases ATX. por lo del comsumo de electricidad, la verdad no se, pero quisiera saber mas del tema osea que funcionalidad tendria el apmd. 

 

instalé el apmd como decias, veamos como nos va a fin de mes con el recibo de luz  :Razz:  ahora me va muy bien  con el server nuevo, como web server no va tan bien pero le conecté una impresora LPT y corre bien por suerte, parece que me va bien como servidor de impreson, aver tenia pensado coocarle un servidor de samba ahi tambien, no está de mas.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> como web server no va tan bien

 

¿Qué web server usas? Instalarle apache sería una locura, prueba con lighttpd o cherokee, por este orden.   :Wink: 

----------

## ensarman

uso lighttpd, me va de maravillas pero el PHP usa mucho CPU y es bien lento instale el MySQL y le quité el soprte Innodb para que sea mas liviano.

nooo apache, ni pensarlo es muy pesado, leyendo un poco veo que el lighttpd tiene muchas mas ventajas que el apache en cuanto a rendimiento, aunque el apache tiene mas plugins.

----------

